# East Fork 3/21



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Was able to enjoy the weather on east fork today. Water temp ranged from 40-45 with water clarity 6-18inches roughly. Water is still very low and appears they are continuing to drop the water, unsure when they plan to let the water come back up. Covered a good bit of water fishing for muskie only stopping to drift minnows for a little while to mix it up. Used a little bit of everything without much luck, you think with how many muskie they stocked in this lake they should be jumping in the boat right?

Saw someone dunk their entire vehicle, trailer and all into the lake while at the ramp. Not sure if something went out on the vehicle but it was completely submerged with only the roof sticking out of the water. Hope they made it out ok, saw EMS present.

Near the end of the trip found a massive school of hybrids feeding on bait fish. They were so thick that our baits would consistently bounce off the schooled fish. Attached is a pic of the only fish of the day, an accidental catch while trolling. Tried switching over to target the hybrids but no other fish wanted to hit and I didn't have much other gear than my muskie stuff (a few bass cranks etc)


----------



## jkee1805 (Apr 12, 2013)

that's a good looking fish!!!! Nice job out there


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I saw a pic of the guy with the sumbmerged truck, he was standing on the deck of the his boat, guess he gave up on the truck! I heard the crappie were tuff also, and the water temp remains low


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice Fish. Thanks for the report on EF I live really close was considering it today think I will go else where for the day.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice report, good luck on the musky's this year. That is a nice stripe, to bad you didn't catch more what a great fight they put up.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Saw the boat and truck at the ramp yesterday..... Hope all involved was ok..... Found a good crappie bite on a very silly pattern


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

jeepguyjames said:


> Saw the boat and truck at the ramp yesterday..... Hope all involved was ok..... Found a good crappie bite on a very silly pattern


Silly pattern you say jeepy????? Lol what a blast that was!!!!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Silly pattern...at eastfork...get out:cyclops:.

Have seen alot of vehicles take the drink, here's what i can tell you...

A toyota tacoma sinks like a 1/2 ounce sinker in shallow water. Guy pops up out of the window only to disappear back under the water, at which point im stripping clothes and boots off because i thought he was hung up in the truck and was drowning, but the saint went back under for his dog, which once surfaced, beat him to the bank(if you coulda seen that dogs eyes...) this was a 4-wheel drive by the way, one screw up is all it took...

a chevy van will float a LOOOOOONG time before sinking, and amazing the distance it can achieve before deep sixing.

A dually is a heavy truck, and sinks fast, but the boat still attached to the trailer on said rig can float it along ways off-shore...which sucks when your in the boat, still strapped to the trailer, and cant get it started.

no matter how jack-knifed your towrig and boat are once in the water, once youve went to far, not listening to words of reason, will always result in the situation becoming worse...can think of 2 folks who can attest to this, and yes, i laughed. I tried to help, offered words of wisdom, they denied, so i pulled up a seat and watched the show. well worth the price of admission...


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

That would flat out suck. I've heard of it happening but never witnessed it before.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

catcrazed said:


> Silly pattern you say jeepy????? Lol what a blast that was!!!!!!!


It stayed that good for an hour or better after u left...... Then shut off like some one flipped a switch..... Who knew crappie liked 6" purple bass worms 60 ft deep wacky style.... Huh..... Glad you got your boat right was good seeing ya out


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Hillbilly910 said:


> Silly pattern...at eastfork...get out:cyclops:.
> 
> Have seen alot of vehicles take the drink, here's what i can tell you...
> 
> ...


Your a wealth o knowledge hillbilly..... You fishing the boars head at all this year? Don't make me take the punishment alone......


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

i highly doubt it, sunday is my work day, and besides, i can keep a tiny bit of my sanity if i stay away from the place that the pattern changes when a mallard duck flys overhead, if its a black duck, no problems, if a goose flys overhead, pack it up and go home, Lord help you if a flock of geese flys over...
yall think im kidding...? dont get me started on the sun, the clouds and any other common happening that freaks the diva crappies out in that sespool of a lake...

I mean, id go to eastfork


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Hillbilly910 said:


> i highly doubt it, sunday is my work day, and besides, i can keep a tiny bit of my sanity if i stay away from the place that the pattern changes when a mallard duck flys overhead, if its a black duck, no problems, if a goose flys overhead, pack it up and go home, Lord help you if a flock of geese flys over...
> yall think im kidding...? dont get me started on the sun, the clouds and any other common happening that freaks the diva crappies out in that sespool of a lake...
> 
> I mean, id go to eastfork


You should see how many more boats it's been seeing ..... Add that to the diva crappie/goose/duck theory and it's like a Barnum and bialy production ha ha


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

jeepguyjames said:


> It stayed that good for an hour or better after u left...... Then shut off like some one flipped a switch..... Who knew crappie liked 6" purple bass worms 60 ft deep wacky style.... Huh..... Glad you got your boat right was good seeing ya out


Yeah glad you helped me with the purple worm trick..... By the way, went back today fished for a while and decided to change plugs since my break in time was up on the engine......... First five came out easy..... Sixth plug was VERY tight...... When it broke loose I thought all was good until it wasn't backing out......... Pulled plug straight out and couldn't even see the threads on the spark plug which meant big problem......... Went home........... I just can't catch a break....... Never have understood why the hell ppl tighten plugs soooooo tight....... Nothing like having 3 hours on you power head and that happens... I'll get it going but I didn't even dick with it when I got home....


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

jeepguyjames said:


> You should see how many more boats it's been seeing


yet another reason why we should all go to eastfork, no place on earth like it...
gotta see it for yourself


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

catcrazed said:


> Yeah glad you helped me with the purple worm trick..... By the way, went back today fished for a while and decided to change plugs since my break in time was up on the engine......... First five came out easy..... Sixth plug was VERY tight...... When it broke loose I thought all was good until it wasn't backing out......... Pulled plug straight out and couldn't even see the threads on the spark plug which meant big problem......... Went home........... I just can't catch a break....... Never have understood why the hell ppl tighten plugs soooooo tight....... Nothing like having 3 hours on you power head and that happens... I'll get it going but I didn't even dick with it when I got home....


Holy crap man.... Don't ever touch my boat please .... I don't want that bad funk to get on mine j/k ..... Man I'm honestly bummed for you, just stinks ...... Hurry up and get it fixed so I can follow you to all the hot spots yo....


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Doggone crazed. You have been thru it with that boat.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

kycreekboy said:


> Doggone crazed. You have been thru it with that boat.


yep, been a freaking lemon for sure. Told wife today this is the last fix for this piece of chit. Next thing happens to it I will be selling it for boat only price and going to get a brand new boat. Not many ppl fish as much as I do and it sucks when a freaking lemon boat keeps you from getting out. The boat is nice but dammit anything under the hood of that engine is cursed.....


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

stop eating all those bananas on that boat. I hope things improve.


----------



## darkseid69 (Feb 27, 2013)

nice striper


----------

